# Did I get you...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

To all of you who know what I am talking about... :lol:

[siteimg]1496[/siteimg]


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Daaammn it Scott.......
you got me........
Here's a free one!!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You never cease to amaze me....now I know what you Delta boys do all day. :lol:

You owe me one, but this isn't over yet!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That's old school baby :beer: :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

My Gosh, is that still around? Reminds me of a long time ago!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hell no!!!!!!

I owe you one! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ha...ha... :lol:

I owe you'll one or two!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

go ahead, explain.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I thought it had to be below the waist for it to count?! Must be a regional difference... :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well crap, i can't very well poke a hole in my screen.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Funny how memories are sparked, waaaaay back in the high school days I seen that operation performed in P.E. and dude walked around for 3 days with a pair of grapefruits!! :x


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

DuckBuster said:


> I thought it had to be below the waist for it to count?! Must be a regional difference... :beer:


Thats the rule we went by...... :toofunny:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm in highschool and they still do that and just to clarify, it has to be below that waist. :lol: Not sure what you old times used to do when u got people with that but nowdays if someone gets you with it they get to punch you. And if you break it with your finger you get to punch them. Just thought i'd put the rules out there. :lol: 
:beer:


----------

